# need cake ideas!



## xkirstyx

what is your cake like? :flower:


----------



## Tiff

https://x98.xanga.com/60cf6150c5c30275405302/m219496923.jpg

This was the inspiration for our cake. P doesn't like fondant so we had to find something nice with buttercream instead. White circular cake, but will have the black ribbon going along the bottom of each tier in black fondant instead.

We won't have the red flowers or dots though.

The cake itself is red velvet, the inside layers have a cream cheese icing and the outside is vanilla buttercream. :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

Ours is this- but with a white rose on the top and it will be circular.

It has belgium chocolate, carrot cake, lemon drizzle and strawberries and cream. Nom nom nom. Cream cheese icing is to die for tiff!
 



Attached Files:







black_and_white_wedding_cake_3.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## twiggy56

Not 100% on the inside yet but this is what I want ours to look like...

Also amazing cake inspiration on this site...https://blog.pinkcakebox.com/category/pastry-images/wedding-cakes
 



Attached Files:







filigree-rose-wedding-cake.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

this is mine, but with pink and purple alternating ribbons round the bottoms of the tiers and no flowers as i have put my own butterflies on them

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...sr_1_1&nodeId=199646031&sr=1-1&qid=1304622427


----------



## August79

We're going to have it stacked like the first cake where it's alternating layers and have the decorations like the second cake except it will be a chocolate band and no flowers. Not sure about the topper yet may use flowers like on the first cake.

My friend is doing my cake for me as my wedding present! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







simple-wedding-cakes.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 0









3-tier-cake-green-ribbon.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## monroea




----------



## NuKe

Ours is getting made by my Aunt, it will be chocolate, 3-tier, round (i think) and each layer will be striped with 2 of our 6 theme colours!


----------



## Shabutie

Our's is similar to this. With green ribbon around the bottom, to match our colour scheme, and white roses onto instead of those flowers.

:flower:https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/cake.jpg


----------



## xkirstyx

wow the are all stunning!


----------



## Arlandria

We want something similar to this:

[url=https://blog.pinkcakebox.com/category/pastry-images/wedding-cakes/page/9][img]https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake1246.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tmr1234

We are having 40 small 2 tire cakes 1 for every 1 then we are having a 2teir dummy the small 1s are going to be all white with red ribbon and a calla and rose on top (wich i have made) and iam going to have all red 1s as well with white ribbon and the same topper the big cake iam not sure wich 1 but some thing like these but with calla lillys and roses
 



Attached Files:







cake414.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









2009_0221feb0037.JPG
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------

